# Farbe vom Objekt in edelstahl satiniert und chrom ändern



## Luebeck_hl (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe ein Bild von einer Armatur, dessen Farbe auf
-Edelstahl satiniert und
-chrom geändert werden soll.

Das Problem ist nicht die Farbänderung. Sondern ich weiss nicht, wie ich edelstahl satiniert oder chrom erstellen soll mit Adobe Photoshop 2020.

Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich?

Mir liegen einige Bilder vor. Hierbei geht es darum, dass die Armaturen auf den Bildern in drei verschiedenen Farben existieren: edelstahl satiniert, chrom und graphit.

Alllerdings gibt es als Bild nur jede Armatur in einer Farbe. Diese Armatur hat die Farbe graphit. Und ich möchte die Farbe der Armatur in edelstahl satiniert und chrom ändern. Ein Beispielbild befindet sich im Anhang.

Ich habe mir schon ganz viele hilfreiche tutorials angeschaut, auch hier.
Aber bei den Tutorials wurden nur Metallhintergünde erstellt. Wenn ich das hier bei dem Bild versuche, wirkt sich die Änderung nicht nur auf die Armatur, sondern auf das komplette Bild aus. D. h. ich kann Texturen zwar erstellen, aber nicht diese Texturen auf die Armatur auf dem Bild anwenden.

Ich beschreibe mal kurz die Schritte meiner Vorgehensweise:

1.) Zuerst habe ich das zu bearbeitende Bild geöffnet und eine Kopie von deren Ebene erstellt.
2.) Aus dieser Kopie habe ich weitergearbeitet und mit dem Objektauswahlwerkzeug die Armatur ausgewählt.
3.) Danch habe ich mit der rechten Maustaste "Arbeitspfad erstellen" aufgerufen.
4.) Anschließend habe ich mit dem Verlaufsverkzeug einen linearen Verlauf ausgwählt und auf die Armatur übertragen (indem ich mit der Maustaste über die Armatur entlangging).
5.) Nun wollte ich einen Rauschfilter (Filer/Rauschfilter hinzufügen) "nur auf die Armatur" anwenden. Das ging aber nicht, weil der Rauschfilter auf das ganze Bild angewendet wurde.

Zur Info: Ich mache so eine Aufgabe zum ersten Mal.

Ich freue mich über eure Hilfestellung.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## EuroCent (11. Mai 2020)

Hast DU nicht hierbei bereits ein Ergebnis bekommen?
https://www.psd-tutorials.de/forum/...delstahl-satiniert-oder-chrom-aendern.182240/


----------



## Luebeck_hl (11. Mai 2020)

Ja. Aber ich bin noch in der Besprechung


----------

